# Good evening form Texas



## Codyctx (Jan 8, 2022)

Good evening everyone, spent tons of time here and bought a few things on the classifieds over the years, so I figured it was time to officially join. Upper mid Texas coast with an 07 lostmen.

cody


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

great boat! 👍


----------



## Codyctx (Jan 8, 2022)

saltyjones said:


> great boat! 👍


Thank you sir. I was nervous when I first got the boat since all I had prior for shallow water duty was a tunnel. The lostmen has done really well without one and surprised me.


----------



## Maly (12 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Codyctx (Jan 8, 2022)

Maly said:


> Welcome


Thank you very much.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. Angleton TX here.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome, Bayou Vista here


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Howdy. HTX here


----------



## rclester89 (Jul 31, 2017)

Welcome Sir


----------



## MT_Flyfisher (Sep 2, 2021)

Welcome, west Houston area for me.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome, FL here, but TX is on my bucket list


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Welcome Houston based Shadowcast 16- fishing West Bay ,Greens, Bastrop, Chocolate, Christmas and Drum. Having fun in our great upper bay system!!


----------



## Alex Norris (May 2, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Any of you Tx folks looking to sell a skiff? Been looking for a little while now can’t quite find the right one


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Any of you Tx folks looking to sell a skiff? Been looking for a little while now can’t quite find the right one


What are you looking for? Start a thread and you will get more exposure.


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Need to get to 20 posts.

something that fits in my garage and ideally under ~30k. So an older BT, maverick tunnel, East cape fury, etc. I fish by myself 95% of the time, need a trolling motor. The market is certainly working against me, might have to get an Ankona


----------



## MT_Flyfisher (Sep 2, 2021)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Any of you Tx folks looking to sell a skiff? Been looking for a little while now can’t quite find the right one


PM Sent


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome


----------

